# Feral cats as pets?



## catwoman (Dec 3, 2002)

Hello everyone! I have been taking care of a feral colony of 4 cats for a couple of years now. We recently had 2 newcomers to our colony which I was able to trap and spay and return to our area. Unfortunately I live in an apartment complex and recently the new superintendent has been making comments that if anyone complains he may have to trap the cats and put them down. This is very upsetting of course and i have taken the time to explain the benefits of TNR and the value of leaving the cats be. As of now he says he will leave the cats alone however he did state that he would have to take the above measures if anyone complains. He also stated that he would inform me if that situation arose. Hopefully he is truthful to his word. In the meantime I've been walking around to make sure no traps have been set. My question is, Can anyone offer tips on how to successfully introduce feral/semi feral cats to our home environment? keeping in mind that it is a 1 bedroom apartment. (by semi feral I mean that 4 out of the 6 will get very affectionate with me and let me pet them, let me touch them while they are eating and will roll on their backs and let me pet their bellies.) As you can tell I love these cats as much as my 2 beloved babies Twinky and Snuggy. Thanks for all your advice.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Since you have been caring for the feral cats, I'm sure you know better than I. However, I'll just go over it, and hope it helps. Keep the feral only in your bedroom, or any other room that you can close off. Go into the room several times a day with a book, some soft lighting, if any, and soft music. Just sit quietly, and make no advances to the cat. Put the treats where she can get them.

Every day, go in and sit quietly, making no moves toward her. She has to make all of the decisions. Gradually move the treats closer to you, if she is peeking out and watching you. If she smells your hand, still don't pet her. This could take weeks or months, but eventually she will have no concern whatsoever when you go in and sit quietly on the floor. And then she'll "pet" herself by rubbing against you. You should still not make a move, not until she feels so comfortable that she will rub against your hand. Then, you could try a gentle pet. If she gets upset, just go back to what you were doing. Never rush. 

Many people have been able to convert ferals to house cats. However, it requires a lot of patience. How rewarding it will be when she trusts you. I'm sure you know one of the tricks to help her get introduced to your other cats. Just put a drop of vanilla on the back of each cat's necks, and make the introductions very gradually.

I hope this is of some help to you. It would be heartbreaking to lose them. Please keep us posted! I wish the best for you and the cats.


----------



## Feral Fan (Feb 9, 2005)

catwoman said:


> (by semi feral I mean that 4 out of the 6 will get very affectionate with me and let me pet them, let me touch them while they are eating and will roll on their backs and let me pet their bellies.)


Sounds like you have already made great progress with them! I am a huge advocate for feral cats as pets. They are really sweet little creatures and become very dedicated and quiet pets when tamed (well, kinda quiet mine do wrestle each other like kittens and one meows at me all the time... but they don't bother visitors etc!). All three of my babies have been tamed from feral. The rescue group I work with socializes ferals for adoption and I know I have posted the link before but here it is again!

http://www.meowfoundation.com/ourcats/s ... intro.html

There are some great step by step tips on there that I have used with great success. Jeanie gave you some great tips too, and like she said, LOTS of patience. Even if you can pet them now they will probably regress coming into your home and be very frightened. With time and patience they bounce back well and settle in. A small space is key for starting them in as they will feel safer (and they will test the boundaries trying to get out for a few days, I assure you they settle in though!).

You are a wonderful person to be taking care of these kitties!!! Keep us updated on the little guys and good luck!


----------



## catwoman (Dec 3, 2002)

Thank you both for your thoughtful and helpful responses, and the link was very interesting too. I can't wait until the day when everyone of those babies are inside and safe with me, my hubby and our two kitties. 

We were wondering if our space is too small for 8 kitties (our 2 plus all 6 of our outside kitties) Do you think that a 1 bedroom apt will be adequate and not too confining for all the cats? 

My second question is, Do you think we should try to bring all 6 in at once or in sets of 2 (and go through the process 3 times.) (Sets of 2 because that is how they have bonded with each other....the 2 boys, the original mother and daughter, and the two newcomers.) We thought that we would set up a large cat encloser in our bedroom, like the ones in Petco with the two levels/shelves, and bring in 2 cats, then let them get aclimated to being indoors for about 1-2 weeks then slowing introduce them to our 2 inside kitties, then repeat the process until all the cats were in. What do you think? 

(we are planning to bring each one to the vet for a full physical, testing, deworming, etc. to make sure everyone is healthy and free of disease before meeting our 2 babies)

This is of course a temporary solution as we hope to move out and purchase a home within a year or so. 

Thank you.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I wish they could all be safe in the house, but I think your house is a bit too small. I would work with one or two at a time. I do hope your cats stay safe until you get a larger home. Right now, the litter box problem by itself would be a huge problem in a small house, unless you wanted to have ten litter boxes and keep them clean at all times....pretty hard to do. 

It's so good of you to help these cats. God bless you for that.


----------



## Feral Fan (Feb 9, 2005)

Wow, what an undertaking! Such good people! Well at first thought 8 cats in a smaller apartment does seem like a lot, but I would say it is certainly doable with dedication and patience! I think that long term it would be a tough way to live but temporary shouldn't be too bad. 

Like I said at first glance it seems like a lot but there are some good things about the fact that they are feral cats. Ferals tend to LOVE other cats, compared to the scary humans other kitties are safe, and a lot of fun (Ferals tend to be very playful!). The shelter I volunteer at keeps the cats uncaged in a house. The house is a small bungalow and at times there might be ten to fifteen cats in one of the bedrooms (they are usually confined to one room or area, number of cats depends on the size of the room). 

I'm not sure about bringing them all in at once or one at a time, I can see good and bad points to both situations. Just thoughts but...

1. If you bring them in a few at a time then you know if you have reached the point where you cannot have more cats in the home.

2. You can't pick and choose which cats go into the trap, and if you catch one you don't intend to and let it go then the odds of catching it again are slim (cats are smart!!).

3. Six ferals all at once will all be upset at once in the beginning but will also all calm down at once (well, maybe/kinda, they will probably be traumatized when first brought in and they regress, no guarantee they will all make the same progress, in fact they will probably all vary in the progress they make. They should stop being crazy and wanting out as they do at first and basically you won't have to go through that initial freak out stage many times just one big time with all of them is what I'm saying! :wink one big transition for everyone!

4. Bringing them in a couple at a time means you can slowly adapt to looking after more cats and develop your socialization strategy... but bringing them all in at once means they get the same level of socializing.

That was what first came to mind, not sure myself what I would do. I have brought 4 ferals into my home (mom and three 14 week old kittens) and kept them in one room. 

To make the transition easier though make sure that you have at LEAST one good hiding spot created for each feral (they might pair up but if you don't create a good hiding spot they will find one! At the shelter we even have a big Ikea type cupboard with doors that close and ramps inside that go from level to level (with a kitty door on the outside).cat posts with hiding spots and even a covered carrier work well too. 

Some other tips (from personal experience!)... don't open the windows until you are VERY sure they will not try to bolt, even with a screen (My Fawkes ripped through the window screen and it was -50C with a closed widow... now he won't even go in the enclosed sunporch without me along, they really freak out at first!). If you want to open windows try and cover them with really sturdy mesh like chicken wire! (A temporary solution!)Also cover any ducts or tiny openings well. Fawkes also dug at the carpet to get the vent cover up... putting something heavy over it is good. They find any little holes/gaps and sneaky spots to hide. For socializing and keeping track of them it is best to get them into hiding spots you can get at (I loved that Fawkes hid in the carrier, easiest feral I ever caught to take to the vet!).

Whew, hopefully some of that is of some use to you. If you have not had a lot of experience socializing a feral then I have some interesting tricks to try when you bring them in, all of mine were different to bring around with the same outcome (very dedicated little pets!). I'd love to hear your updates on this one, and pictures if you get them!!!


----------

